# The Kung Fu Killer Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The Kung Fu Killer Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread​*












This thread is for entering the Giveaway once you have *fully* met the qualifications listed in the *Giveaway thread*.

*Qualification Posts Only*

If you'd like to discuss this Giveaway Contest, please use the original *Giveaway thread*.​


*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the Giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.* If you believe you are qualified, please make sure you have 5 posts (each consisting of 25 words or more) during the qualification period. If you do, you're ready to put your name into the drawing!

HTS has the right to remove non-qualified entries without notice. 



We are looking forward to revealing a winner in September! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Realtorx7 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ok, now I'm ready.

One of my favorite movies.. saw this when it came out in China under "Kung Fu Jungle" which I prefer to "Kung Fu Killer."

Fantastic phenomenal powerful martial arts movie.. so much fun to watch. 

Please send me a copy, thanks!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Please enter me 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the full review is coming out this weekend.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok Todd. Twist my arm! Lol
I'm in.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, I'm in...good luck guys. May the best Shackaholic win!!!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: The Kung Fu Killer Blu-ray Giveaway Discussion Thread*

I'm In. Looks like a Cool flick.


----------

